# What is your favourite band right now?



## jononotbono

Can't stop listening to Caravan Palace. It's been a long time since I was in love with a band. If I was 16 I would probably get a tattoo of them on my tits and cover my walls with posters of them. Instead of my future self spending my money on sample libraries. 

Loving this...



What band are you loving at the minute? New, New to you, old, who cares...


----------



## GtrString

Hardly new, but I like anything The Killers and The Black Keys put out at the moment..


----------



## MartinH.

I'm going back and forth between Mgla and Kriegsmaschine, which are the same 2 people in both bands, so I'm counting them as 1 band.


----------



## muk

Like The Killers too. Also the Eels. And then there is a Swiss pop band that I do like, probably mainly for nostalgic reasons:


----------



## JyTy

@jononotbono this band sound great! Haven’t heard them before.

As for me I’m going back and forth through the same group of my favourites all the time (mixed with all the amazing composers and my fav scores ofc): I’m a huge fan of Sting, Toto, Dream Theater, U2, Bon Jovi, Coldplay, Springsteen, Pink Floyd, Gilmour & Waters solo stuff, + some newer artists that really impressed me are Plini and David Maxim Micic ... and the list goes on and on... 

but my number one at all times are the mighty Van Halen! 🙌


----------



## Andrajas

Me loving some Slipknot right now!


----------



## NekujaK

Avett Brothers...


----------



## R. Soul

jononotbono said:


> Can't stop listening to Caravan Palace. It's been a long time since I was in love with a band. If I was 16 I would probably get a tattoo of them on my tits and cover my walls with posters of them. Instead of my future self spending my money on sample libraries.
> 
> Loving this...
> 
> 
> 
> What band are you loving at the minute? New, New to you, old, who cares...



This is great. Not sure how they do things but this doesn't sound like a 'band' more than Daft punk sound like a band. Never mind. I love me some Electro swing. I'm surprised the style never got more mainstream as it does have this happy catchy vibe to it, along with some dance-able beats. 
Remember the Doop song? That's a whopping 26 years old now, and essentially the same thing, minus the vocals.


----------



## Soundhound

Tedeschi Trucks


----------



## Brian2112

A cute little dance number that anyone can play...

Frost* “The raging against the dying of the light blues in 7/8”

Blundles playing the silly easy drum part:


----------



## doctoremmet

black midi!


----------



## Gil

Hello!
Favorite band since 1985: Marillion!




For the little story I had the honour to do a choir arrangment and conduct it wih the band on stage in Pleyel (Paris, France) 






Regards and take care,
Gil.


----------



## StillLife

Still fondly in love with Van der Graaf Generator, as my username hints at.


----------



## Brian99

Dead Can Dance - I was supposed to see them last May but it was rescheduled until May 2021


----------



## Rory

*What is your favourite band right now?*

This Toronto audience:





Followed by a duet with one of the local kids:


----------



## labornvain

Rory said:


> *What is your favourite band right now?*
> 
> This Toronto audience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a duet with one of the local kids:



Well that was cool.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Been revisiting Deftones recently!


----------



## Rory

labornvain said:


> Well that was cool.




That venue, which is over a hundred years old and something of a Toronto institution, seats just under a thousand people. People who were present say that the video accurately reflects what happened. The videos from that show, including the duet with Toronto singer Daniel Caesar, show remarkable chemistry.


----------



## telecode101

..


----------



## Michel Simons

AdamKmusic said:


> Been revisiting Deftones recently!




Koi No Yokan is such a great album. Gore was a bit of a disappointment after that. Looking forward to the new album.


----------



## JohnG

Kendrick Lamar and The Lonely Island


----------



## jonnybutter

BBC Singers


----------



## wilifordmusic

Liking this a lot right now.


----------



## wilifordmusic

Also on the short list at the moment.
A legend with a kickin' band.


----------



## José Herring

I started watching Black Lightening so now I'm into Parliament.


----------



## Cheezus

R. Soul said:


> This is great. Not sure how they do things but this doesn't sound like a 'band' more than Daft punk sound like a band. Never mind. I love me some Electro swing. I'm surprised the style never got more mainstream as it does have this happy catchy vibe to it, along with some dance-able beats.
> Remember the Doop song? That's a whopping 26 years old now, and essentially the same thing, minus the vocals.



I worked at a steampunk themed restaurant for four years and their playlist was 100% electro swing...personally I've had my fill lol.

To answer OP, currently my favorite band is Code Orange


----------



## D Halgren




----------



## Michel Simons

wilifordmusic said:


> Liking this a lot right now.




Is that Jack Black on vocals and guitar?


----------



## zach.mx

I literally cannot stop listening to King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard. They have 15 albums and are extremely prolific. Self produced and constantly making music.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

I went down a very enjoyable Cigarettes After Sex rabbit hole recently.

EDIT:


----------



## asherpope

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I went down a very enjoyable Cigarettes After Sex rabbit hole recently.


Glad to hear. But what bands have you been listening to?


----------



## emilio_n

I am still crazy listening to Queen, Police and Dire Straits. 
Not very original as I grew up listening to them but still my favourites.


----------



## MauroPantin

Pain of Salvation:



I love their approach to prog rock. Really, really talented songwriters, IMO.

And Royal Blood:



I like this one because it' very minimalistic, just a bass and drums, and yet they really know how to squeeze maximum rock and roll out of that.


----------



## darcvision

1. pink floyd - shine on you crazy diamond


i love this track, amazing production, instrumentation and mixing.

not sure if this count as a band
2. taeko ohnuki - 4 am


great production, mixing is really good and clean. arranger by ryuichi sakamoto.


----------



## doctoremmet

stefandy31 said:


> 1. pink floyd - shine on you crazy diamond
> 
> 
> i love this track, amazing production, instrumentation and mixing.
> 
> not sure if this count as a band
> 2. taeko ohnuki - 4 am
> 
> 
> great production, mixing is really good and clean. arranger by ryuichi sakamoto.



Ah Sakamoto. Second time I see his name on this forum these past couple of days. Such a nice arranger / composer. Cool picks!


----------



## Michel Simons

MauroPantin said:


> Pain of Salvation:
> 
> 
> 
> I love their approach to prog rock. Really, really talented songwriters, IMO.




BE is a great album. I should listen to that one again. The new album will be released next month.


----------



## wilifordmusic

Michel Simons said:


> Is that Jack Black on vocals and guitar?


 Afraid not, although Jack has his moments as well. I first heard of Alain when he was the fourth member of "Them Crooked Vultures" which is a ridiculously great band as well. He's been in several interesting groups.


----------



## KEM

My answer will never not be Bring Me The Horizon...


----------



## Wassim Samad

Nightwish, I love them for years, every album has its own color.


----------



## Michel Simons

KEM said:


> My answer will never not be Bring Me The Horizon...




I like amo a lot. One of my favourite releases from last year.


----------



## sumVI

Thanks for the suggestions. I've been trolling this forum too long, got me on this one...

I love everything Jinjer does.


----------



## Soundhound

Kills me every time I hear it.


----------



## cuttime

Been going back and listening to everything by XTC. Andy Partridge had some incredible songwriting chops, and he could take a melody or hook and take it places no one would ever expect. Good vocals and instruments, too.


----------



## doctoremmet

cuttime said:


> Been going back and listening to everything by XTC. Andy Partridge had some incredible songwriting chops, and he could take a melody or hook and take it places no one would ever expect. Good vocals and instruments, too.


O man, this is so true. And Colin Moulding wrote a couple of gems as well! Deliver Us From The Elements (those mellotrons are... ominous),


----------



## davidson

Burial's on highest rotation for me at the mo, but then again he has been for the last 13 years.


----------



## cuttime

doctoremmet said:


> O man, this is so true. And Colin Moulding wrote a couple of gems as well! Deliver Us From The Elements (those mellotrons are... ominous),


They were a band that subsisted on acrimony, it would appear. Partridge and Rundgren are still duking it out over "Skylarking", though I do prefer the 2014 "corrected polarity" remix. Been reading about another band that seemed to thrive on turmoil, Talking Heads. I never heard any one of them say a single good thing about David Byrne, and Chris Frantz just wrote a new tell-all:








Chris Frantz: 'If you knew David Byrne, you would not be jealous of him'


The ex-Talking Heads drummer talks about his revealing new book Remain in Love and a contentious relationship with the band’s frontman




www.theguardian.com


----------



## frontline

Scale the Summit. Not together currently, but released some great albums (progressive instrumental). I regularly listen to The Migration and V straight through -- great for focus & there are no weak tracks IMO.


----------



## doctoremmet

cuttime said:


> They were a band that subsisted on acrimony, it would appear. Partridge and Rundgren are still duking it out over "Skylarking", though I do prefer the 2014 "corrected polarity" remix. Been reading about another band that seemed to thrive on turmoil, Talking Heads. I never heard any one of them say a single good thing about David Byrne, and Chris Frantz just wrote a new tell-all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Frantz: 'If you knew David Byrne, you would not be jealous of him'
> 
> 
> The ex-Talking Heads drummer talks about his revealing new book Remain in Love and a contentious relationship with the band’s frontman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Oh nice! Love the band, love Byrne’s drive. Love the gossip. But mainly just the music. Fear Of Music has some of the best of their songs on it. Electricity / Drugs and Animals are out there, in the post possible way


----------



## whinecellar

Carpark North. Insanely good synth rock with anthemic melodies. I actually covered one of their tunes last year with my partner in a pop/rock licensing band called Stereo Phoenix:


----------



## D Halgren

doctoremmet said:


> Oh nice! Love the band, love Byrne’s drive. Love the gossip. But mainly just the music. Fear Of Music has some of the best of their songs on it. Electricity / Drugs and Animals are out there, in the post possible way


Did you mean to say Remain in Light


----------



## doctoremmet

D Halgren said:


> Did you mean to say Remain in Light


I love RiL. But Fear Of Music beats it for me


----------



## doctoremmet

D Halgren said:


> Did you mean to say Remain in Light


In my favor, just yesterday I posted some Belew-era King Crimson in the current Spitfire thread. An act very much in the spirit of the revered album you mention here


----------



## D Halgren

doctoremmet said:


> In my favor, just yesterday I posted some Belew-era King Crimson in the current Spitfire thread. An act very much in the spirit of the revered album you mention here


I saw that. Good man!


----------



## Rick McGuire

Lately it’s been Bombay Bicycle Club. Great production, great lyrics on their latest album


----------



## cuttime

If anyone has not seen "Stop Making Sense", then stop doing what you are doing and watch this:


----------



## doctoremmet

cuttime said:


> If anyone has not seen "Stop Making Sense", then stop doing what you are doing and watch this:



My favorite concert film ever. Alex Weir on telecaster and Bernie Worrell on the clavinet are funking it out. Postpunk meets funk. Incredibly good. One prior incarnation of the live band with Busta Jones and Adrian Belew was also ridiculously tight really... also featuring Worrell on the clavinet. This intro grooves HARD:


----------



## KerrySmith

Chvrches, BabyMetal, Rammstein. About equal.


----------



## jonnybutter

cuttime said:


> They were a band that subsisted on acrimony, it would appear. Partridge and Rundgren are still duking it out over "Skylarking", though I do prefer the 2014 "corrected polarity" remix. Been reading about another band that seemed to thrive on turmoil, Talking Heads. I never heard any one of them say a single good thing about David Byrne, and Chris Frantz just wrote a new tell-all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Frantz: 'If you knew David Byrne, you would not be jealous of him'
> 
> 
> The ex-Talking Heads drummer talks about his revealing new book Remain in Love and a contentious relationship with the band’s frontman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Luckily, we don't have to worry about this stuff! Artists, especially the ones with a lot to say, have to really forge their own paths. That means they're brave, but also that they are often difficult people to deal with on personal level. We - the public - get just the fruit.


----------



## jonnybutter

doctoremmet said:


> Oh nice! Love the band, love Byrne’s drive. Love the gossip. But mainly just the music. Fear Of Music has some of the best of their songs on it. Electricity / Drugs and Animals are out there, in the post possible way



"...first days at CBGB in 1975, when they were upstarts, trying to break into a world dominated by Patti Smith, the Ramones and Television." I was in NYC around this time, and this is a ridiculous statement, among many others in this article. Calling it a 'world' is ridiculous. It was a bunch of starving, smelly kids playing at a dump called CBGB (and Max's). No one was 'dominating' anything and there was nothing to 'break into'. They were making the scene as they went along, which is how every scene happens.

Not complaining about you doctoremmet! Just the Guardian, and perhaps Chris Franz a little. I like Tom Tom Club, but they never did much else without Byrne. People always complain about the key person - understandable sometimes, but silly too.


----------



## doctoremmet

jonnybutter said:


> "...first days at CBGB in 1975, when they were upstarts, trying to break into a world dominated by Patti Smith, the Ramones and Television." I was in NYC around this time, and this is a ridiculous statement, among many others in this article. Calling it a 'world' is ridiculous. It was a bunch of starving, smelly kids playing at a dump called CBGB (and Max's). No one was 'dominating' anything and there was nothing to 'break into'. They were making the scene as they went along, which is how every scene happens.


The days that I used to read a mainstream media article (like this one in the Guardian - which to be clear I did not post, nor endorse or something) - and believe the article’s content “verbatim” have long gone hahaha.

Very cool to hear your take on this. Like with every “scene”, most of it has been made up and has since then entered some sort of modern day mythology, and is repeated for decades by “journalists”. It’s like every article on mid to late eighties rave music always brings up the “second summer of love” in Ibiza, while in actual fact there were maybe 25 hippies there revering some electronic beats. And every band that has ever existed in Manchester since 1975 was founded at that first memorable Sex Pistols gig... The list of “rock history clichés” is long (in the tooth)


----------



## jonnybutter

doctoremmet said:


> The days that I used to read a mainstream media article (like this one in the Guardian - which to be clear I did not poste, nor endorse or something) - and believe the article’s content “verbatim” have long gone hahaha.
> 
> Very cool to hear your take on this. Like with every “scene”, most of it has been made up and has since then entered some sort of modern day mythology, and is repeated for decades by “journalists”. It’s like very article on mid to late eighties rave music always brings up the “second summer of love” in Ibiza, while in actual fact there were maybe 25 hippies there revering some electronic beats. And every band that has ever existed in Manchester since 1975 was founded at that first memorable Sex Pistols gig... The list of “rock history clichés” is long (in the tooth)



Yes indeed. Maybe it's a sort of postmodern thing, viz "Everything was magic before and now - the magic is GONE".


----------



## doctoremmet

jonnybutter said:


> Yes indeed. Maybe it's a sort of postmodern thing, viz "Everything was magic before and now - the magic is GONE".


There’s likely some of that going on. On top of that it’s just lazy journalism.


----------



## doctoremmet

Here’s some cool bands that do shoegaze in some form or other. Unfortunately Spotify have ditched My Bloody Valentine or vice versa...


----------



## spacejay

doctoremmet said:


> Here’s some cool bands that do shoegaze in some form or other. Unfortunately Spotify have ditched My Bloody Valentine or vice versa...




Bit of a strange shoegaze list, Swirlies getting 2 songs in there. They have a song (think it's called Christ) that I used to love playing at 45 when it should have been played at 33. But I am a bit weird.


----------



## doctoremmet

spacejay said:


> Bit of a strange shoegaze list, Swirlies getting 2 songs in there. They have a song (think it's called Christ) that I used to love playing at 45 when it should have been played at 33. But I am a bit weird.


I created the list, so it’s bound to get weird. Cool to meet other weird people


----------



## spacejay

doctoremmet said:


> I created the list, so it’s bound to get weird. Cool to meet other weird people


Respect to you then sir, some great bands there. Can't see if there are any others on the list though perhaps any shoegaze list should include something like Shine by Slowdive or (more fancifully) Were going wrong by The Charlottes.


----------



## doctoremmet

spacejay said:


> Respect to you then sir, some great bands there. Can't see if there are any others on the list though perhaps any shoegaze list should include something like Shine by Slowdive or (more fancifully) Were going wrong by The Charlottes.


It was never meant to be a very complete playlist, and most of the usual suspects (Souvlaki, Loveless and such) have been covered in many other playlists. I totally agree though that the bands and songs you mention are worthy of inclusion on any cool list!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

4 minutes in and it's a single chord held straight duple meter and extremely effective. 

no fancy modulation or harmony, no syncopation. 

I try to stay grounded and listen to music that isn't complicated. 

the motif for deep down low is insanely simple but extremely effective.


----------



## jonnybutter

Not a band, but a great artist a lot of people don't know about.


----------



## barteredbride

Japanese electro band Yellow Magic Orchestra from late 70s early 80s...

Those who are into Eric Clapton, might recognise where he got the riff from!


----------



## doctoremmet

barteredbride said:


> Japanese electro band Yellow Magic Orchestra from late 70s early 80s...
> 
> Those who are into Eric Clapton, might recognise where he got the riff from!



Great band. I recently gave their albums a spin again. Such innovative quirky fun stuff. The solo albums by Sakamoto and Yukihiro Takahasi are also quite interesting. Thx for posting this...


----------



## barteredbride

doctoremmet said:


> Great band. I recently gave their albums a spin again. Such innovative quirky fun stuff. The solo albums by Sakamoto and Yukihiro Takahasi are also quite interesting. Thx for posting this...



Cool I´ll check-em out!

The hook was also used on the Goldie Lookin Chain song: Your mothers Got a Penis. From the album Straight Outta Newport.

But I thought maybe more people would have heard of Clapton !


----------



## cuttime

cuttime said:


> Been going back and listening to everything by XTC. Andy Partridge had some incredible songwriting chops, and he could take a melody or hook and take it places no one would ever expect. Good vocals and instruments, too.


Has anyone seen the movie "Vivarium"? I was kind of iffy on my enjoyment of the movie, but was utterly gobsmacked over the end credit music.


----------



## tf-drone

ProfoundSilence said:


> 4 minutes in and it's a single chord held straight duple meter and extremely effective.
> 
> no fancy modulation or harmony, no syncopation.
> 
> I try to stay grounded and listen to music that isn't complicated.
> 
> the motif for deep down low is insanely simple but extremely effective.



Wow, mindblowing! But the underlaying drones and near-to-freeze reverb seem not so simple.


----------



## SupremeFist

I am teaching myself drums so right now it's all about playing along to the Strokes, QOTSA and Chili Peppers. 🤘🏻


----------



## ashh




----------



## doctoremmet

Ok. Time for some freaky Rhodes and violin - in weird time signatures. Or, as my girlfriend calls this, “music that induces an instant nervous breakdown”:


----------



## doctoremmet

She may be right.... now I need this to unwind:


----------



## doctoremmet

Recognize the sample!


----------



## doctoremmet

Latest playlist. Enjoy. Tracks above are included:


----------



## Morning Coffee

A long time favourite for me.


----------



## Gutto Ze

I discovered House of Waters a few months ago. Instantly fell in love and listened to their whole catalogue haha.


----------



## Technostica

Soundhound said:


> Kills me every time I hear it.



I love Jill Scott but the BB King version from 72 is what really gets me.
Not sure who cut the original?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

I've been loving The Dowling Poole for the few months I've known about them. Stellar, classic, and very eclectic british songwriting with nuanced arrangements that seems almost orchestral in detail (Willie Dowling is a TV and Film composer, so no surprise there). Cheeky enough to write a pop/rock song that is both partly in 11/8 and seems to borrow from the fast vocalizations of One Note Samba:


----------



## SvenE

NIN always has been and probably always will be. They have been a constant in my life (oddly enough the other one is Hans Zimmer). Many Artist have scored the soundtrack of my life but NIN has always been the epic final in each chapter.


----------



## barteredbride

Playing this today... and dogs on album covers are always welcome


----------



## Zanderhsu

I very like Japanese's band "Dir en grey" very cool!


----------



## doctoremmet

This saturday a seminal new wave album turns 40!


----------



## Michel Simons

doctoremmet said:


> This saturday a seminal new wave album turns 40!




Is it as good as New Gold Dream?


----------



## doctoremmet

Michel Simons said:


> Is it as good as New Gold Dream?


Honestly? No. That may be their best album. The one in between (actually at the time two separate albums) is Sons And Fascination / Sister Feelings Call. Produced by Steve Hillage (Gong, System7) that one is my actual favourite. It is brutal. But the album above turns 40, so worth a spin this saturday.

Here are my three favourite tracks (one of each album mentioned):

EMPIRES & DANCE - 1980


SISTER FEELINGS CALL - 1981


NEW GOLD DREAM - 1982


----------



## Crowe

There's two types of bands to me: metal, and everything else.

In the case of metal it's Yousei Teikoku and it has been for years.


----------



## Michel Simons

doctoremmet said:


> Honestly? No. That may be their best album. The one in between (actually at the time two separate albums) is Sons And Fascination / Sister Feelings Call. Produced by Steve Hillage (Gong, System7) that one is my actual favourite. It is brutal. But the album above turns 40, so worth a spin this saturday.
> 
> Here are my three favourite tracks (one of each album mentioned):
> 
> EMPIRES & DANCE - 1980
> 
> 
> SISTER FEELINGS CALL - 1981
> 
> 
> NEW GOLD DREAM - 1982




I am going to check those two out.


----------



## doctoremmet

Some music for a saturday. That second track, Money Is A Memory, will sound familiar for all of us after all those summer sales.


----------



## method1

I've really been enjoying Vulfpeck, and also these remix vids that the producer made:


----------



## easyrider




----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

I discovered this band called Metallica. I listen to isolated tracks of their rhythm guitar recordings. It's a very nice, condensed sound that reminds me of tectonic movement and precision industrial machinery. Those young lads are up to something.


----------



## doctoremmet

easyrider said:


>



Great one. I was just listening to this related song:


----------



## PeterN




----------



## PeterN

Brian2112 said:


> A cute little dance number that anyone can play...
> 
> Frost* “The raging against the dying of the light blues in 7/8”
> 
> Blundles playing the silly easy drum part:




Maybe it suits the Macbook Pro speakers, but that was one of best fukin mixes/masters heard. Frost? Never heard of them. What could have been the mix-master trick. Got no idea, it was horrible also, bcs self confidence is broken now.

And the composition is damn good too. But how they got that clarity? (referring to that 1st vid)

11 comments and 50 likes on youtube for that. It must over most peoples heads. If this proves anything then, music is most futile.


----------



## Greg

Really dig Son Lux lately. The production is so unique and interesting. The mixing is also super super clever and fun to pay attention to in itself.


----------



## Technostica

From a soon to be released Blu-Ray.
Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - Live in Maui 1970.


----------



## Morning Coffee

A lovely ballad.


----------



## doctoremmet

Morning Coffee said:


> A lovely ballad.



Cool band. Love their “Requiem” as well. Just passing by here to say that I’m now back to My Bloody Valentine adoration. You can take them off of all streaming platforms, but you can’t stop me from listening to them anyway.


----------



## widescreen

doctoremmet said:


> Cool band. Love their “Requiem” as well. Just passing by here to say that I’m now back to My Bloody Valentine adoration. You can take them off of all streaming platforms, but you can’t stop me from listening to them anyway.


Ah, another Shoegazer! 

My personal favourite in that genre is Slowdive:



Hearing they work on an new album now makes me totally happy!


----------



## doctoremmet

Love me some new shoegaze! Here’s a playlist.



Same on YT:


----------



## JonS

jononotbono said:


> Can't stop listening to Caravan Palace. It's been a long time since I was in love with a band. If I was 16 I would probably get a tattoo of them on my tits and cover my walls with posters of them. Instead of my future self spending my money on sample libraries.
> 
> Loving this...
> 
> 
> 
> What band are you loving at the minute? New, New to you, old, who cares...



They are horrible. Most modern music is horrible to me. I’d rather listen to Beethoven or Led Zeppelin. Today’s producers are hacks, and 12 songwriters pound out most of the shallow empty songs.


----------



## Morning Coffee

doctoremmet said:


> Love me some new shoegaze! Here’s a playlist.




I really love Lush's Sweetness and Light. A soft, soothing female voice and some lovely clean, jangle guitar. Production wise, it almost sounds like a demo to me, which gives it a bit of an alternative flavour. I wasn't into them at the time unfortunately, I was a bit late to the party!


----------



## widescreen

JonS said:


> They are horrible. Most modern music is horrible to me. I’d rather listen to Beethoven or Led Zeppelin. Today’s producers are hacks, and 12 songwriters pound out most of the shallow empty songs.


Cool to say that in a forum where a bunch of composers and songwriters are around...

Trust me, there IS good modern music, but mostly not in the charts, I fear. One must search a little bit. If you search for Beethoven quality, you will fail by the way. 

It's like the good wines: They come from small honest winegrowers and cannot be found in the superstore.


----------



## jononotbono

JonS said:


> They are horrible. Most modern music is horrible to me. I’d rather listen to Beethoven or Led Zeppelin. Today’s producers are hacks, and 12 songwriters pound out most of the shallow empty songs.



Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## JonS

jononotbono said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion.


Hugs 🤗 You are most welcome 🙏. I was trying to make you feel better from tattoo regret 🥳


----------



## jononotbono

JonS said:


> Hugs 🤗 You are most welcome 🙏. I was trying to make you feel better from tattoo regret 🥳



I don’t have any tattoos that I regret.


----------



## tf-drone

Going through a Keith Jarrett Trio phase once again, the albums 'Changes', 'Changeless', 'Standards 1 Live', 'Whisper Not' are on repeat.
'Nude Ants' and 'At the Blue Note' have too much 'singing' for my taste.


----------



## Michel Simons

The new Ulver is quite good.


----------



## JonS

jononotbono said:


> I don’t have any tattoos that I regret.


Just to make sure I was clear, I meant that since you did not get a Caravan Palace tattoo when you were younger (as they probably did not even exist back then), you don't have to regret the idea of not having a Caravan Palace tattoo when you were younger since I think they are forgettable anyway...


----------



## jononotbono

JonS said:


> Just to make sure I was clear, I meant that since you did not get a Caravan Palace tattoo when you were younger (as they probably did not even exist back then), you don't have to regret the idea of not having a Caravan Palace tattoo when you were younger since I think they are forgettable anyway...



No, I understood. If I had a Caravan Palace Tattoo I wouldn’t regret it. Why would I regret something I love? I love Led Zep as-well but don’t have any tattoos of them either. What a conundrum.


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> No, I understood. If I had a Caravan Palace Tattoo I wouldn’t regret it. Why would I regret something I love? I love Led Zep as-well but don’t have any tattoos of them either. What a conundrum.


I bet JonS has a bunch of tattoos that are like the world’s top 2 tattoos people have regretted least. In his world.


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> I bet JonS has a bunch of tattoos that are like the world’s top 2 tattoos people have regretted least. In his world.



Ive always wanted to get a Chinese tattoo that means “World Peace” but turns out it translates to “Ice Cream”. 😂


----------



## Akarin

Right now, it would be Walking Papers.



With no other than Duff McKagan on bass.


----------



## Technostica

JonS said:


> Most modern music is horrible to me.


What about Stravinsky as he sounds promising?


----------



## jononotbono

Akarin said:


> Right now, it would be Walking Papers.
> 
> 
> 
> With no other than Duff McKagan on bass.




Duff on Bass?! Wow I’ll have to check it out.

I do actually have a Slash’s Snakepit tattoo that I don’t actually regret. I know, I shock myself sometimes 😂


----------



## JonS

doctoremmet said:


> I bet JonS has a bunch of tattoos that are like the world’s top 2 tattoos people have regretted least. In his world.


no tattoos in da house, this may be the height of my 15 nanoseconds of fame.


----------



## Michel Simons

I have a VI Control tattoo. Unfortunately it has a spelling mistake.


----------



## doctoremmet

Michel Simons said:


> I have a VI Control tattoo. Unfortunately it has a spelling mistake.


----------



## doctoremmet

JonS said:


> no tattoos in da house, this may be the height of my 15 nanoseconds of fame.


Your post went viral. Among 4 mostly ugly men of a certain age.


----------



## JonS

doctoremmet said:


> Your post went viral. Among 4 mostly ugly men of a certain age.


I couldn't go viral or catch a break if my life depended on it. So thanks for the highlight moment of my life. Time to retire... back to the cave.


----------



## doctoremmet

JonS said:


> I couldn't go viral or catch a break if my life depended on it. So thanks for the highlight moment of my life. Time to retire... back to the cave.


Play some Led Zep and you’ll be alright ❤


----------



## jononotbono

JonS said:


> no tattoos in da house, this may be the height of my 15 nanoseconds of fame.



I’ll get you drunk sometime. And then you’ll wake up with an incredibly detailed tattooed backpiece of a caravan parked in front of Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Greg

I was just watching Gavin Lurssen mastering this track for mix with the masters and really loved the mixing / production.

Caparezza


Of course its a CLA mix, sounds like its popping out of my speakers :D


----------



## JonS

jononotbono said:


> I’ll get you drunk sometime. And then you’ll wake up with an incredibly detailed tattooed backpiece of a caravan parked in front of Buckingham Palace.


Even if that happened I’m not sure it would make my Family Feud Top 1000 Stupid Things I’ve Done In My Life List.


----------



## Akarin

jononotbono said:


> Duff on Bass?! Wow I’ll have to check it out.
> 
> I do actually have a Slash’s Snakepit tattoo that I don’t actually regret. I know, I shock myself sometimes 😂



I know. You sent me a photo last year... and now, I have a daughter who wants to same.


----------



## KEM




----------



## jononotbono

Akarin said:


> I know. You sent me a photo last year... and now, I have a daughter who wants to same.



Yes! I remember now! Must have been drinking or something! 😂


----------



## gyprock

The left one. Oops.. I thought you said favourite hand. Sorry. My eyesight is not that great.


----------



## doctoremmet

So most of my music listening was Bandcamp based this year. On Spotify my 2020 list reflects the almost 50 year old man that I am :-( although The Orb is on there with their imho *excellent* 2020 release...

Shoutout to Oliver Patrice Weder! @Spitfire Team


----------



## Michel Simons

doctoremmet said:


> So most of my music listening was Bandcamp based this year. On Spotify my 2020 list reflects the almost 50 year old man that I am :-( although The Orb is on there with their imho *excellent* 2020 release...
> 
> Shoutout to Oliver Patrice Weder! @Spitfire Team


Ah, David Sylvian.


----------



## Trash Panda

For the past year, I keep coming back to Ice Nine Kills. I don’t care for most metalcore bands, but their sound, combined with love of horror themes and an amazing live show has me hooked despite the stupid name.


----------



## kgdrum

If we’re talking Rock just about anything with Josh Homme’s fingerprints on it.


----------



## Henning

Band that influenced me deeply. Been a fan for 30 years. Have worked for them.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

I don't listen to bands often, but when I want some inspiration, I'll go for Snarky Puppy or Vulfpeck.


----------



## doctoremmet

Ah those recordings in Colin Bender’s Kytopia are SO GOOD. Love Cory there


----------



## ZeroZero

Do you Americans know of Sandy Denny? Part of my DNA.


----------



## ZeroZero

This one Must be here: Billy Holidays very last recording wonderful sax.


----------



## ZeroZero

And Nina Simone:
The song is about a slave in the cotton fields. The cotton in their eyes, made them increasingly blind. A love unfulfilled:


----------



## Ashermusic

Probably Foo Fighters.


----------



## Trash Panda

In addition to INK, Ghost has regularly been dominating my non-orchestral playlist. They're just too much fun.


----------

